# Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?



## Administrator (16. November 2005)

*Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## momgo (16. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

Bei so Spielen die nicht ultra realistisch sind is das doch überflüssig, mit lenkrad kostet viel zu viel und alles andere bringts eh nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

was sind spiele "wie nfs u" ?
nfs u spiel ich gar nicht, wenn ichs spielen würde, dann mit tastatur.
aber rennspiele spiele ich durchaus auch mit joysticks (nicht nur simulationen wie z.b. gt legends, auch arcadelastiges wie z.b. das gute alte dethkarz. halt alles, wo man wirklich ne analoge steuerung braucht. in nfs&co kann man dagegen ja ganz lässig mit der tastatur um die kurven driften.)


----------



## ich98 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 16.11.2005 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> was sind spiele "wie nfs u" ?
> nfs u spiel ich gar nicht, wenn ichs spielen würde, dann mit tastatur.
> aber rennspiele spiele ich durchaus auch mit joysticks (nicht nur simulationen wie z.b. gt legends, auch arcadelastiges wie z.b. das gute alte dethkarz. halt alles, wo man wirklich ne analoge steuerung braucht. in nfs&co kann man dagegen ja ganz lässig mit der tastatur um die kurven driften.)



dethkarz is geil.

Was auch lustig war: MegaRace 2 und Pod Racer  

Edit: Spiele sowas nur mit Gamepad, nur ging Splitscreen nicht immer mit zwei Pads, da musste dann mal die Tastatur herhalten, da war ich immer merklich schlechter.


----------



## Rosini (18. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

Schlichte Antwort: Mit Tastatur. Ich hab zwar ein ForceFeedback Lenkrad hier, bin aber immer zu Faul es anzuschließen ^.^


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

actionlastige rennspiele spiele ich per pad (links+recht analogstick, gas/bremse per buttons), aber eher sim-lastige per lenkrad ( CollinMRae, DTM, Nascar...)


----------



## ich98 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				Herbboy am 18.11.2005 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> actionlastige rennspiele spiele ich per pad (links+recht analogstick, gas/bremse per buttons), aber eher sim-lastige per lenkrad ( CollinMRae, DTM, Nascar...)



selbst Simlastige Spiele spiele ich per Gamepad, seit es zwei Analogesticks gibts, sehe ich da keinen Nachteil und ist vorallem billiger


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				Rosini am 18.11.2005 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlichte Antwort: Mit Tastatur. Ich hab zwar ein ForceFeedback Lenkrad hier, bin aber immer zu Faul es anzuschließen ^.^



bin weniger faul und würde dem armen radel gern ein neues zu hause geben 

@ich98: meinst du jetzt p.o.d. (  ) oder star wars episode 1 - racer (  ) ?


----------



## Rosini (18. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 18.11.2005 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 18.11.2005 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, die Faulheit hat ihre Gründe. Für mein Motherboard brauch ich extra einen Adapter für ältere Gameportanschlüsse. Und da der irgendwo rumliegt, hab ich keine große Lust danach zu suchen. Außerdem macht es mit Tastatur auch seinen Spaß


----------



## MoS (18. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

Sowas spiele ich immer mit Lenkrad. Wofür hat man denn eines


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

Tastatur - Bei mir wird alles immer mit Tastatur gespielt


----------



## gliderpilot (18. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 18.11.2005 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Tastatur - Bei mir wird alles immer mit Tastatur gespielt


*unterschreib*

2 Joysticks sind mir schon kaputtgegangen und ein Gamepad hab ich nie besessen.
Ich hab ne Maus und ne Tastatur, und dank Eingewöhnung spiele ich damit sogar den Flight Simulator!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				Rosini am 18.11.2005 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 18.11.2005 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich hätte da einen echten gameport an der rechnerfront zu bieten... *lenkrad anlock* 

ach ja: wie geht ihr mir euren joysticks um?
mein boeder p-16 (50DM billigteil) ist seit mitlerweile rund 9 jahren im einsatz und abgesehen davon, dass die x-achsen kalibrierung seit 7jahren von tesafilm gehalten wird (verbrauch: 1streifen/2jahre - das ist mal qualität  ) ist er noch immer in topform.
der sidewinder presiscion und das sidewinder freestyle pro auch, was aber eher an mangelnden einsatzmöglichkeiten liegt..
(n großteil aller flu/weltraumsims, die ich gelegentlich noch zocke, läuft unter dos -sidewinder hat usb- , für rennspiele ist der boeder dank 2feder technik auch besser geeignet und das gamepad kam eigentlich nur beim beiliegenden motocross madness und bei sonic1-4 & tiny toons richtig zum einsatz.. für flipper wärs auch gut geeignet, aber the web zock ich auch lieber im dos-modus  )


----------



## cbw249 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				MoS am 18.11.2005 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas spiele ich immer mit Lenkrad. Wofür hat man denn eines




Nun ja wenn man nur Rennspiele spielt ist ein lenkrad gut. Aber wenn man neben bai noch Jump `n` runs wie HDR RDK spielt ist ein Gamepad von vorteil.


----------



## Killtech (19. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 18.11.2005 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Tastatur - Bei mir wird alles immer mit Tastatur gespielt


Dito!

MfG, Killtech


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (21. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

bin tastaturfahrer da ich mit der tastatur aufgewachsen bin und mit gamepads und joysticks nicht so gut fahren kann wie mit der tastatur

lenkräder sind geil aber zu teuer für arme schüler wie mich


----------



## armundhaesslich (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				Herbboy am 18.11.2005 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> actionlastige rennspiele spiele ich per pad (links+recht analogstick, gas/bremse per buttons), aber eher sim-lastige per lenkrad ( CollinMRae, DTM, Nascar...)


DITO !


----------



## dBenzhuser (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

Alles mit Tastatur.

Habe einen Logitech Wingman Warrior - frueher mal fuer flugsims genutzt, jetzt schon eine ewigkeit nicht mehr

Ein Lenkrad: war mir immer zu indirekt, seltenst benutzt

Ein Gamepad: Es hiess man koenne nur damit Tony Hawks so richtig gut spielen, pustekuchen: mit 4 Fingern auf dem Zahlenblock bin ich deutlich schneller, als wenn ich versuche alles mit einem Daumen zu machen, nochdazu in total bescheuerter Haltung *krampf*

nene, ich bleib jetzt dabei


----------



## JACKtheRIPP0R (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

Gamepad. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich mit einem Lenkrad richtig fahrn könnte. Hab ich schonmal bei nem Freund probiert   

Ich spiel sehr viel mit Gamepad, analog ist mir lieber als digital. Aber Egos werden natürlich mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt.  

mfg JtR


----------



## lamuff (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

 

Also ich muss schon zugeben, dass ich sehr überrascht bin...  Hätte nicht gedacht, dass über 50% Rennspiele mit der Tastatur spielen.

Ich selbst bin überzeugter Gamepad-Fahrer   

Ich weiß nich... Mit Tastatur komm ich so überhaupt nicht zurecht...  Da is halt die Taste immer entweder ganz oder gar nicht gedrückt... Beim Pad kann man da ja schon etwas justieren...  

Aber is ja Geschmacksache...


----------



## ich98 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 18.11.2005 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> @ich98: meinst du jetzt p.o.d. (  ) oder star wars episode 1 - racer (  ) ?



das Spiel wo man um den letzten Platz in der Rakete fahren musste, um nicht auf dem Planet zu verrecken


----------



## GB5 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

Mir wird ewig schleierhaft bleiben wie man ein Rennspiel mit etwas Anderem als der dafür konzipierten Steuerung, nämlich Wheel, fahren kann.
Bei NFSU hat es auch Vorteile in den erzielbaren Zeiten und macht ausserdem Riesenspass.


----------



## olstyle (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

Spiele "Wie Need For Speed" werden mit Tastatur und selten Gamepad gespielt, für DTM, Colin, GTL oder LFS wird dann doch das FF-Lenkrad angeschlossen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Straightshootist (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				MoS am 18.11.2005 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas spiele ich immer mit Lenkrad. Wofür hat man denn eines



Jo, Lenkrad hat Stil, habe auch eins. Ich muss aber sagen das für mich das Gamepad mit zwei Analog-Sticks auch die erste wahl ist. Mit Tastatur bekomme ich immer einen Krampf in der Hand, wenn ich zu lange spiele. Die meisten Gamepads sind ergonomisch gut angepasst und daher bequemer finde ich.
Von der reaktion und der schnelligkeit sind Tastatur und Pad wohl ähnlich und einem Lenkrad überlegen.


----------



## Tobi82 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				ich98 am 18.11.2005 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 16.11.2005 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
Hab ich vor ein paar Jahren für 1,27€!!! bei Real erstanden.
Macht aber wirklich bock.


----------



## Lyphos (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*

Alles ausser Flugsimulator mit Tastatur, mit Joystick kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen .. hab schon Lotus als Dos version mit tastatur gespielt


----------



## GeneralPaul (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit welchem Eingabegerät spielen Sie Rennspiele wie Need for Speed Underground 2?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 19.11.2005 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 18.11.2005 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joystick natürlich    Rennspiele mit Tastatur.... Das erklärt den Fahrstil vieler junger Leute  voll links... voll rechts... nix mit sanft um die kurve   

 Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback 1.... War etwas teurer, aber das Geld wert. Hab mir vor 2 Jahren extra noch bei Ebay n Ersatz ersteigert für 50 €... bisher nicht benötigt, da der erste seit '98 über 7 Jahr XvT und XWA-Clan Zeit ohne die kleinste Macke überstanden hat. Der SW FF 2 taugt nix.

Übrigens typisch Minisoft. Machen wir nicht, also braucht niemand! Die haben die besten Joysticks hergestellt (siehe jeden Test), bringen dann das ERSTE und EINZIGE Maus-gesteuerte (Weltraum-)Flugspiel auf den Markt (Freelancer), erklären das Joysticks nicht mehr benötigt und gekauft werden und stellt die Joystick produktion ein.   

Danke Billy Boy


----------

